# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  What type of careers do you guys have?

## yeahyeahyeah

See title..

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Unable to have a career because I am going bald.  Just odd jobs here and there.












LOL, just joking.

----------

